# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  حوار رائع جدا بين سيجارة وسواك

## mohamed73

*حوار رائع جدا بين سيجارة وسواك*    السواك : السلام عليكم 
السيجارة : أهلاً وسهلاً 
السواك : كيف 
الحال ياسيجارة ؟
السيجارة : بخير وأنت ؟
السواك : بخير ولله الحمد 
هل 
تسمحي لي ياسيجارة بالكلام والنقاش معكِ ؟
السيجارة : حسناً لا بأس 
السواك : 
أبدى حواري بسؤال صغير : مافائدة وجودك في هذه الحياة ؟
السيجارة : لأنعش وأزيد 
من يتعاطاني حيوية ونشاطا وتسلية .ً  السواك : لكن 
الملاحظ ياسيجارة والواقع عكس ما تقولين !!!
السيجارة : هكذا أنتم تسيؤن الظن 
بالآخرين .
السواك : لم نسئ الظن بك بل هذا الواقع والمشاهد .
السيجارة : على 
العموم أنا مقتنعة برأيي وهدفي في الحياة 
على الرغم من قصر حياتي التي لا تتعدى 
دقائق أو أقل إلا أنني
سعيدة عندمايحرقني الآخرين ويتمتعوا بالهدوء والاسترخاء  
فأنا أقضي حياتي في سبيل متعة الآخرين وإنعاشهم .  السواك : بئست الحياة ياسيجارة !
أقل من دقيقة أو دقيقتين 
وتحرقي نفسك من أجل دمار صحة الآخرين
وذهاب أموالهم وتقولي مقتنعة بهدفك في 
الحياة ؟!!! 
السيجارة : طيب بالله عليك ياعود مافائدتك بالحياة أنت 
؟
السواك : أشكرك على سؤالك وفائدتي في الحياة عظيمة 
لو لم يكن فيها إلا 
رضاء الرب عن كل من استعملني لكفى 
فقد صح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال 
( السواك مطهرة للفم
مرضاة للرب ) 
وأي فائدة أعظم من رضى الرب على من 
استعملني ؟
إني من نبتة طيبة فكان لزاماً أن أكون طيباً وذا رائحة طيبة 
فأنا 
أسعى لتطهير الفم وإزالة ماعلق به من أوساخ 
ودائما رطب يستعملني الكبير والصغير 
وفي أماكن طيبة 
كالمساجد وفي أوقات طيبة كذلك بين الأذانين مثلاً 
فهي نعمة 
من الله أن أكون طيباً ويستخدمني الطيبين 
فخلاصة هدفي في الحياة أن يستخدمني 
الناس وأزيل ما علق 
في أفواههم من أوساخ ويرضي ربي عليهم .  ولو قارنا بين حياتك ياسيجارة وحياتي لرأيت العجب العجاب  
السيجارة : هات ماعندك  
السواك : 
أنا طيب كما ذكرت لك ورائحتي طيبة 
وحياتي أطول من حياتك
ويضعني الناس في الغالب في في جيب الصدر 
ناهيك عن أن 
استخدامي مطهرة للفم مرضاة للرب 
وحتى سعري زهيد جداً واستخداماتي في أماكن طيبة 
وأوقات طيبة
فكل مواصفات الطيب والكرم فيني 
أما أنتي ياسيجارة والعياذ بالله 
منكِ 
فلا أرى من يستخدمك إلا من هم ضعاف الإيمان والعقول
رائحة كريهة ونبات 
سوء وتُحرَقين بالنار ثم تداسي بالأقدام 
هكذا يفعل بكِ من أفنيتي عمرك القصير 
من أجل سعادته وانبساطه !!!  السيجارة : مقاطعة 
غاضبة 
نعم أنا قلت لك أن هدفي هو إسعاد من يستخدمني وهذا كان هدفي 
الظاهر
أما هدفي المخفي هو حرقه من داخله كي يتقطع إرباً إرباً 
فلا تظن أنني 
غافلة عن إهانتهم لي بعد تضحيتي  
السواك : ألم أقل لكٍ أنك خبيثة ؟ ثم 
تتهميني أني
أسيئ الظن بك ؟؟؟!!!
لكن ياليت قومي يعلمون 
خسارة مال وقبل 
ذلك دين وعقل 
أسأل الله أن يعافي كل من ابتلى بك 
وليثق كل من أصبتيه بشرك 
أنه إن تركك بعدما عرف سوء نواياك
أن الله سيعوضه خيراً منك 
،، 
إذهبي بلا رجعة 
لا بارك الله فيمن صنعك وتاجر بكِ 
وأسأل 
الله أن يعافي كل مبتلى بكِ

----------


## max_11

طرح قيم ونصائح رائعة
يعطيك العافيه

----------

